# Generator set up and running now with moving pictures



## Rolland (Dec 4, 2009)

This started out as a double cylinder engine that Brian had drawn up. Then I found the PM site and picked up the generator. Things just went on from there. Having been in the stationary generator business for many years this was a given. Thanks to Rustlolector for giving me the idea of how to put the engine to work. 
I have it putting out 4 volts right now but still need to work on the pulleys and get the speed up a little. I may also have to rebore the cylinders to either 5/8ths or perhaps 3/4 to get a little more power. I am using a big drive flywheel hoping it will retain enough energy under load. I am waiting for Radio Shack to get in the other lamp base and bulbs. I will get a video when I get the load bank on. Meanwhile here are the photos of the set. 









[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bYTtM8aZZiU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bYTtM8aZZiU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 4, 2009)

now that's one slick looking rig rolland :bow: :bow:

how long did it take to build, is there any build photo's........pictures we need more pictures ;D

chuck


----------



## Kermit (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice looking group of models.

Just turn that pulley post set up around. Should double your speed on the genny by the looks of it. 

Hopefully I'll get my generator finished before the kids graduate.  

Excellent work, 
Kermit


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 4, 2009)

Roland--Don't be afraid to crank up the pressure on that engine. I have ran mine at 60 psi. with no problems. The governor will keep the engine from "running away" if you have it set up right. You shouldn't need to rebore the cylinders.---Brian


----------



## Engine maker (Dec 5, 2009)

You may want to have a look at this site:

http://www.modelenginegenerators.com/Home/generators---model-gas-engines

These put out up to 55 volts. Mine will put out 16 volts at 400 rpm. Way more power than the PM research generator that I built, and at a lot less RPM.
The engine running a train on the website is mine.

Jim


----------



## Rolland (Dec 5, 2009)

aermotor8
No other photos, never thought to do any until I was finished. : I have been working on the setup for the past couple of months. I will get some running when the load bank is finished. 

Brian
I am running 50 pounds right now and the motor seems to like it. at least its not complaining. I may change the govenor spring as I still have some room to go there. All in all its a really nice design.


----------



## black85vette (Dec 5, 2009)

Outstanding. Love the shaft and the generator. Really completes the build to have something to drive. Thm:


----------



## Rolland (Dec 12, 2009)

added moving pictures of the gen set


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent work, great little genset.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 12, 2009)

Great project. Wondering how I missed it.
Setups doing things like generating electricity or moving some mechanical things are always fascinating.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice work!

Chuck


----------

